# Game #18: Los Angeles Lakers (15-2) @ Washington Wizards (3-13) [12/5]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

The Wizards will be wearing Chicago Zephyer throwbacks tomorrow.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lakers by 35.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This should be one of the bigger blowouts of the season.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I am going to go against the majority of two here, and say that we're going to play like ****. And probably only win by 25.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

You're underestimating the Wizards, imo. Caron and Jamison have been on a tear lately, if I'm not mistaken and Stenvenson is a deadly three point shooter - meaning a lot of open threes do to our lazy rotations. They do have a short bench and 2 of their frontcourt consists of a rookie and s sophomore, but still after seeing how badly we've played on defense the past 2 games I wouldn't be surprised to see us in another nailbiter. These Eastern Conference teams don't lie well with us at all for some reason.

That being said, Go Lakers!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Last time Kobe was in Washington...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

In honor of the doubt proposed by Cris and Plastic Man, I now say we win by 50. Handing the Wizards their biggest loss in history. 

:rock:


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

I abosolutely hate it when Kobe is matched up against a player like Stevenson. Medicore all-around, so Kobe doesn't have enough respect to guard him, but a great spot up shooter which ends up burning us. Put Kobe on Caron so he actually plays some good D, not to mention Vlad has no chance at guarding him. 

Our bench should _really_ dominate today. Put it away early boys. Lakers by 28.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Lakers by 62. I actually cannot envision any way in which they lose this game.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

You guys are underrating the Wizards Butler and Jamison can go off for 30 any night and Dee Brown has the speed to blow past Fisher every time.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Living here in the DC area I know full well about the Wizards strength's and weaknesses and this should be over by mid 2nd quarter. The Wizards are small have only 3 scoring options in Butler, Jamison, and Nick Young and generally don't share the ball and run Iso's most of the game. 

If the Wizards got smoking hot I still don't think they could score over 105 points even if we played extremely spotty defense. 

Blatche is someone else who could have a surprise big game and McGee has ridiculous hops but I just don't see a formula for how we lose this game. 

Wizards are dreadful defensively and Jamison and Butler's defense have both been particularly bad most of the season. 

A big easy Kobe and Pau sitting the whole 4th type victory.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Laker Freak said:


> You guys are underrating the Wizards Butler and Jamison can go off for 30 any night and Dee Brown has the speed to blow past Fisher every time.


Maybe with Agent Zero and Brendan Haywood Healthy. 

But they have neither and their 3 wins reflects that.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Game time! Who else has no life and is home on a Friday watching the game?


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Me, and to think im 22 years old.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Game time! Who else has no life and is home on a Friday watching the game?


I would be, but cox decided to work with my cable in the area right now! God Damnit!!!!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Game time! Who else has no life and is home on a Friday watching the game?


Who else is at home on a Friday at 1:10 AM and watching the game is the better question to ask.



(I've got an exam Tuesday, so I'm confined to my home, but still...)


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Who the hell is Dee Brown?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

This is going to be one of those games where Fisher gets hot really so he proceeds to shoot 12-15 times tonight


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Cris said:


> I would be, but cox decided to work with my cable in the area right now! God Damnit!!!!


Not missing much yet.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Plastic Man said:


> Who the hell is Dee Brown?


He went to the Uni of Illinois. He was teamed up with Deron Williams there.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Not missing much yet.


I found a link to the feed.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

They are playing exceptional defense right now.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Great ball movement to.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

18 points in 4 minutes. Am I seeing right?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Cris said:


> I found a link to the feed.


Do share, please. All I have is one in spanish and one laggy...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> 18 points in 4 minutes. Am I seeing right?


Yeah. They are moving the ball around very well right now and making some easy buckets.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Bynum should run back on defense instead of flailing his arms at the ref... very Kobe like .


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow... lol.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bynum is killing them inside but he's not defending or rebounding worth a darn yet.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Plastic Man said:


> Do share, please. All I have is one in spanish and one laggy...


PM sent.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

this game will be dreadfully ugly in about another 7 minutes of game action. Go inside and its a wrap Bynum and Gasol are killing them.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great 1st quarter. Playing well on offense and *GASP* defense.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

And just like that they finish with 24 points...it was only 17 2 minutes ago.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we gotta scrap the junk defense and go back to the man to man. Its killing our rebounding too many times the bigs are on the same side of the floor.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Although we are holding them to 37.5 % shooting which is always good. No way should they outrebound us though and Kobe definitely shoudln't be the top rebounder on our team .


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And just like that, the Wizards are back in it.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Sasha can't defende a chair.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Embarrassing performance by the bench so far.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

How many turn overs is that? WTF?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Drew blocked a shot thank goodness.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

kobe comes in and his man dunks it.. While Bynum goes out.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

geez nick young with the jam.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Nick Young raped us the second Bynum went out. Or Raped Kobe depending on how you look at it.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The second after the dunk, Phil puts Bynum back in. Smart man.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Farmar is on tonight and on the Nick Young play Kobe led him baseline and no help came.

Bynum missed dunk


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Farmar is on tonight and on the Nick Young play Kobe led him baseline and no help came.
> 
> Bynum missed dunk


:lol:

This reminds me of the old days when you used to come in and defend Kwames poor play. I'm glad your back.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Nick Young raped us the second Bynum went out. Or Raped Kobe depending on how you look at it.


The anti Kobe campaign by a Lakers fan lol

I guess we can preclude you from cheering for Kobe this year then, thats good to know so when he plays well and has his heroics don't worry here nothing from you 

Deal?

lol


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> :lol:
> 
> This reminds me of the old days when you used to come in and defend Kwames poor play. I'm glad your back.


Nah it wasn't that I was here repping before you came Kobe hating. 

Wizards have a rebound advantage.lol

you the one disparaging a 7 time all league defender.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> The anti Kobe campaign by a Lakers fan lol
> 
> I guess we can preclude you from cheering for Kobe this year then, thats good to know so when he plays well and has his heroics don't worry here nothing from you
> 
> ...


I don't hate Kobe at all, I just expect better defense from one of the highest paid players in the league. 

After the last two finals appearances from Kobe, I'm no longer wearing the Kobe goggles. I'll call it no matter how much it hurts.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I don't hate Kobe at all, I just expect better defense from one of the highest paid players in the league.
> 
> After the last two finals appearances from Kobe, I'm no longer wearing the Kobe goggles. I'll call it no matter how much it hurts.


Nah you on a campaign. 

since you found a way to make the finals losses all about Kobe. 

When I saw a team in the Finals swarm one man while others did nothing last season. 

I call what actually happened. not invent ways to make it Kobe's fault. 

And I think Kobe does quite alot to earn his money lets see last season 1st team all nba, 1st team all defense, MVP. :lol:

you right the bum is stealing money,lol


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I don't think I'm going to be watching any more live games. Not a single normal stream. **** this **** and **** the NBA for banning every site that brought the games to people who don't have other means of watching them.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Gasol is doing work


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

good block by Drew to end a lackluster half. Gasol and Bynum carrying us on offense too many turnovers and rebounding woes, too much bad defense switching slow reactions on pick and roll. 

Our defense is just not right. we should be killing the Wizards.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I can't belive how many baskets Young was allowed to score. The big man came and set the screen, Young went by him and there was ZERO help from our bigs. ZERO. For crying out loud at least make it look like you're trying to hold your arm in the air.

I think I need a break from this team because they're driving me ****ing crazy with their incompetence on defense...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Nah you on a campaign.
> 
> since you found a way to make the finals losses all about Kobe.
> 
> ...


What kind of campaign would I be running? Bynum for MVP or something? Give me a break, I still know Kobe is the best player on this team. I know he's your boy, and it hurts you to view his decline on defense, but it's a reality. His defensive dominance has gone down greatly over the last three years. 

Last year I thought Kobe was worthy of MVP, and I thought during the playoffs he was amazing. Up until the finals, that is.. And sure his team didn't step up, but he didn't play good defense on Ray Allen (I mean Rays only decent series in the playoffs was against the Laker's, with Kobe guarding him the majority of the series). 

They swarmed Kobe? LOL!!! Like MJ was never "Swarmed" in the playoffs before. :lol: Somehow MJ got it done in finals. 

I love how I suggested that one of the highest paid players in the league should play 1st team defense consistently in a season where he's on a team with more offensive weapons than Phil even knows what to do with.. I mean why shouldn't he be a 1st team all defender anymore? If you want to just say he's getting to old for it.. That's fine. But he's not as good as he used to be defensively, I'm sorry to be the one to break it to you.. 

But it's cool man, you can think I hate Kobe. I know how senstive Kobe first fans are.. So I'm not holding it against you. It's all on you, but my Post history speaks for itself. Always been critical of his poor shot selection and bad defensive games, and always praised the games were he was truly magically on the court. 

eace:


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> What kind of campaign would I be running? Bynum for MVP or something? Give me a break, I still know Kobe is the best player on this team. I know he's your boy, and it hurts you to view his decline on defense, but it's a reality. His defensive dominance has gone down greatly over the last three years.
> 
> Last year I thought Kobe was worthy of MVP, and I thought during the playoffs he was amazing. Up until the finals, that is.. And sure his team didn't step up, but he didn't play good defense on Ray Allen (I mean Rays only decent series in the playoffs was against the Laker's, with Kobe guarding him the majority of the series).
> 
> ...


The problem is, at lesat in my opinion, that you're being overly critical. Kobe started with magificent D to the start of the season (heck, his defensive PER was 8 before the Kings game - only 30 players listed with a worse PER in the entire leage, for what it's worth). But, as the whole team went down the drain defensively, so did he... of course I'm upset with that too, but there's little reason to overreact. We have quite a bit of poor defensive players on this team (Fish, Farmar, Radmanovic, Vujacic) and some average ones (Odom, Gasol) so one good defender (especially a perimeter one) can't have as big an impact as actually playing TEAM defense can. That's where we're struggling over the past two weeks.

Is he the defender he was in 2000? Heck no. Is he putting together a string of bad defensive games? Heck yes. Doesn't mean he's drastically fallen off defensively.

Okay, enough of this.

GO LA!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> The problem is, at lesat in my opinion, that you're being overly critical. Kobe started with magificent D to the start of the season (heck, his defensive PER was 8 before the Kings game - only 30 players listed with a worse PER in the entire leage, for what it's worth). But, as the whole team went down the drain defensively, so did he... of course I'm upset with that too, but there's little reason to overreact. We have quite a bit of poor defensive players on this team (Fish, Farmar, Radmanovic, Vujacic) and some average ones (Odom, Gasol) so one good defender (especially a perimeter one) can't have as big an impact as actually playing TEAM defense can. That's where we're struggling over the past two weeks.
> 
> Is he the defender he was in 2000? Heck no. Is he putting together a string of bad defensive games? Heck yes. Doesn't mean he's drastically fallen off defensively.
> 
> ...


When you are considered the best in the NBA, you bare the burden of performing above mere mortals. Expectations are high, because were talking about Kobe Bryant, not Gerald Green. 

Overall tonight the defense has been fairly pathetic, and I'm including Bynum.. Even though Im "campaigning Bynum for MVP".


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

What do you think chances of Portland pulling an upset on Boston tonight are?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Kobe to Bynum, let's go!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

TWO ****ING PLAYERS WIDE OPEN ON THE PERIMETEr. Wow.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

One things for sure.. When Fisher is on the floor it makes defending more difficult for both Kobe and Bynum.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice Kobe to Gasol!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Fish!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> What kind of campaign would I be running? Bynum for MVP or something? Give me a break, I still know Kobe is the best player on this team. I know he's your boy, and it hurts you to view his decline on defense, but it's a reality. His defensive dominance has gone down greatly over the last three years.
> 
> Last year I thought Kobe was worthy of MVP, and I thought during the playoffs he was amazing. Up until the finals, that is.. And sure his team didn't step up, but he didn't play good defense on Ray Allen (I mean Rays only decent series in the playoffs was against the Laker's, with Kobe guarding him the majority of the series).
> 
> ...


Kobe got swarmed in the Finals like MJ did before he conquered the Pistons. same thing. 

When MJ reached the Finals he had top 50 and best defender superstar in Pippen running side saddle who did Kobe have Gasol a 1 time allstar and LO and crew. 

yeah okay I can see how its the same when Kobe was playing 3 HOF'ers in Boston last season. 

Wait Kobe was guarding Rondo, Allen and Pierce at different times so how was he not doing well guarding Allen :lol: when he guarded him he did a good job. But your whatever about Kobe is tainting that. 

I never considered Kobe a dominant defender I just thought he was a good one and still is. 

You see this drastic decline that just hasn't shown up on the floor or by opponents numbers. 

I like Bynum so I'm merely saying he has to step up but you have taken it sideways and out of the blue and made it about Kobe.

I'm a Lakers fan 1st and have criticzed Kobe here when he messes up. 

And when Kobe plays well you will begrudge it like you do when you conveniently insist that others are player of the game most often around here when in fact you no darn well it ought to be Kobe. 

You aren;t ever effusive with praise about Kobe and thats okayt with me. 

Just own your whatever about Kobe. I am a Kobe fan no shame I own that but you cloak your stuff in objectivity when you're reached to find ways to make it Kobe's fault. 

we'll see next time you take a post about another player and twist it inject Kobe as doing the same thing.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Well at least the offense is working well tonight.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

:lol pau gasol poppin his jersey after that last dunk, that is soo not him lol


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm proud that Vlade didn't quit on that wide open three pointer. That's how you hustle on defense!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Seeing Farmar being inconsistent, I will take Fish over him any given day...even how bad Fish's 13-15 foot jumper is.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe setting the table nicely to Fish and Gasol, Bynum scoring inside. Things are turning on our favor finally. 

I wanna see Kobe and Pau on the bench the whole 4th quarter.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

great play by drew


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Bynum! Bravo!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice drive and kick again to Vladi!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Kobe got swarmed in the Finals like MJ did before he conquered the Pistons. same thing.
> 
> When MJ reached the Finals he had top 50 and best defender superstar in Pippen running side saddle who did Kobe have Gasol a 1 time allstar and LO and crew.
> 
> ...


:wink: 

Ok man, whatever you say.. Jordan was just a puppet to the master defense of Pippen... Kobe is the best defender in the game, got it.. Yes, Ray Allen never burned Kobe in the finals. Ok.. Yes, I hate Kobe.. Obviously I must hate him since I criticize his Goatness.. 

:laugh:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Uh oh.. Jacksons pissed.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ugh, Lamar.........


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> :wink:
> 
> Ok man, whatever you say.. Jordan was just a puppet to the master defense of Pippen... Kobe is the best defender in the game, got it.. Yes, Ray Allen never burned Kobe in the finals. Ok.. Yes, I hate Kobe.. Obviously I must hate him since I criticize his Goatness..
> 
> :laugh:


Yeah its Kobe's fault he has bad shot selection, plays bad defense, his skills are eroding, he whines more than anyone but MJ carried those bums to titles single handily despite having a below .500 record in his career without Pippen.yet Mj couldn;t guard Magic and Pipppen had to save that day. 

Ray Allen shot what in the finals lol when Kobe was guarding Rondo I guess you missed that. 

makes perfect sense we see eye to eye. 

not mad at alittle blood feud between homies. we cool we just disagree.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

****, Odom...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Okay, not bad .


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> Okay, not bad .


Good foul Odom, good foul. :lol:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Then Lamar launches a torpedo...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Brick brick brick.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

More luck than anything for the past 2 minutes. We're lucky they didn't cut the lead.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Yeah its Kobe's fault he has bad shot selection, plays bad defense, his skills are eroding, he whines more than anyone but MJ carried those bums to titles single handily despite having a below .500 record in his career without Pippen.yet Mj couldn;t guard Magic and Pipppen had to save that day.
> 
> Ray Allen shot what in the finals lol when Kobe was guarding Rondo I guess you missed that.
> 
> ...


I'm not mad at all... I enjoy spirited debate. 

But don't forget who Kobe had on his team vs Detroit in the finals.. What did he shoot in that series 36 percent or something? He also took some of the most pathetic shot attempts Ive ever seen.. (which I had no problem calling out then).

Jordan went through quite a few HOF'ers in his time my friend, and he did it all scoring 50 percent or better...

Only time MJ had his career lows was when he was an old man.. Remember how old he was after he no longer played with Pippen. Even MJ had to age, it's apart of life. 

But it's all good.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

great steal by Ariza and finish by Kobe. if our 2nd unit can come hard the 1st couple minutes the game is over.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Second unit just needs to add about 20 points more to the lead, for my prediction to be correct.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Only 19 points allowed after a horrible defensive 2nd quarter. Much better. Too bad they were bricking left and right... Kobe would've probably had +10 assists already if they'd hit half of their shots on the drives and dishes in the 3rd. But whatever, up by a considerable margin, let's just hope they don't fall asleep at the steering wheel again.

To think tha we could've had only 1 loss so far.. perhaps even none with a bit better play/coaching and the Pistons not having their best game of the season against us.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Close game between Portland and Boston.. This is the only time I'll root for Portland.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> Only 19 points allowed after a horrible defensive 2nd quarter. Much better. Too bad they were bricking left and right... Kobe would've probably had +10 assists already if they'd hit half of their shots on the drives and dishes in the 3rd. But whatever, up by a considerable margin, let's just hope they don't fall asleep at the steering wheel again.
> 
> To think tha we could've had only 1 loss so far.. perhaps even none with a bit better play/coaching and the Pistons not having their best game of the season against us.


Don't jinx it yet man.. We still got 11:37 left.. You know Washington is going to go off for 40 to make sure they get 100.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lamar not passing very well...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Odom benched for Luke... Dog house..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Odom arguing with Phil. lol.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Damn Ariza has some fast hands.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I'm not mad at all... I enjoy spirited debate.
> 
> But don't forget who Kobe had on his team vs Detroit in the finals..


Come on CDR I know you're just teasing...  He had an injured Malone (also causing Slava freaking Medvedenko to start), Payton who couldn't play in the tri (both of which were waaaaaaaay their prime), a team with almost zero threepoint shooting, aged roleplayers, and Shaq who got his on offense (so to speak), but was still relatively held in check by the Wallaces and was struggling (especially rebounding-wise) when we didn't have three days rest. So yeah, he had Shaq. As for the Pistons; they had probably one of the best defenses in the history of the league (they actually hold the record for most consecutive games of not allowing under 100 points), were athletically superior to the aging and injured Lakers and practically blew up all across the floor offensively while turning Kobe in a complete nonfactor on offense (outside of the lone game we managed to win; probably the best defense ever played on him). Not to mention the referees, but I don't want to sound too bitter.

That team was the perfect example that you can't throw together a bunch of names and expect it to work as well as it looks on paper.

Anyway, I almost blocked out 2003/04 from my memory. Can't believe it's been 5 years already...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Luke's in, uh oh... watch the lead go down.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Sasha is stinking it all over the place this season.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

What are these idiots doing.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I can't believe Phil put Luke in. I'm speechless. I hate him.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm sorry, but we're getting killed by the refs here in the 4th Q.

Anyone else see Bynum get blatantly shoved in the back when he was about to go up for Farmar's lob pass? Then, Ariza's block is a goaltend...you've got to be ****ing kidding me.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Put the ****ing game away!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

LOL. Bynum benched... Ugh.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Phil is a tool.. We better win this..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What the ****, Kobe?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Kobe you damned idiot.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

3 straight ugly shots by kobe in 1 minute



i almost puke there...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm getting nervous..


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

To be fair, it's hard to just put them in after what 20 minutes and just expect them to blow this wide open...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Can someone please explain why a foul was just called on Farmar???


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

kobe 4/15


ughhh


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Bail out.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

aznzen said:


> 3 straight ugly shots by kobe in 1 minute
> 
> 
> 
> i almost puke there...


He made up for it with the head fake at least.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Take it to the rim, Kobe!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I'm not mad at all... I enjoy spirited debate.
> 
> But don't forget who Kobe had on his team vs Detroit in the finals.. What did he shoot in that series 36 percent or something? He also took some of the most pathetic shot attempts Ive ever seen.. (which I had no problem calling out then).
> 
> ...


Jordan never went through 3 HOF'ers on one team he only played two twice in 6 finals in the jazz tandem. 

And MJ was below .500 his 1st 3 years without Pippen. he wasn't old then. 

And to prove how good those Bulls teams were Pippen lead then to 57 wins when MJ was retired shows how good they were so MJ wasn't the lone wolf as people tend to think he was. 

That Pistons series was horrible all around Malone was hurt, GP disgruntled, and Slava playing PF ouch, Kobe shot it bad and forced shots they took Shaq and Kobe outta that series. 

they were better. 

But it happens. MJ faced his demons struggling pre finals, Kobe against the Pistons in the Finals. 

Magic ruined a Finals worse than Kobe single handily in 84. it happens to greats.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

kobe's taking this one on one with caron over his head...not always a good outcome.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

We are getting so lucky...

We are barely beating a team that has what 3 wins this season.. This is so sad..


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

The refs are ****ing attrocious tonight.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We got lucky that last possesion.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Can someone please explain why a foul was just called on Farmar???


'cause he is dumb. This is not the first time Lakers have lost a double digit lead in the 4th qtr with him being on the court.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> We are getting so lucky...
> 
> We are barely beating a team that has what 3 wins this season.. This is so sad..


It's not sad. The bench is finally coming down to earth. 90-73 at the start of the 4th.

The starters cooled off and the bench blew it again. We can't expect them to just magically pick up their trash after the Wiz got all the momentum. They might have only 3 wins, but they still have Caron and Jamison.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

our bench let us down in this quarter they let the lead slip. 

LO and Sasha are struggling mightly right now.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Odom...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe is Ice cold.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Jesus...Bulter is schooling man..


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Plastic Man said:


> Odom...


You mean

Ohdumb.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

oh crap down to 5 headed to 3 with Butler free throws. can't believe this is happening again.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

shoulda been an and1 for butler


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Jordan never went through 3 HOF'ers on one team he only played two twice in 6 finals in the jazz tandem.
> 
> And MJ was below .500 his 1st 3 years without Pippen. he wasn't old then.
> 
> ...


:sigh:

If you asked Jordan, who would you rather have... Pippen in his prime, or Shaq in his prime... I really hope you know the answer to that question. Kobe took Shaq out of the game, not Detroit. 

The rest is silly. Kobe has never had the type of performances or statics that MJ had. Peroid.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

why is Farmar in the game? 

Jesus..Kobe missed another one..


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

good lord KOBE STOP SHOOTING!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

down to 1. oh my goodness


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe is terrible right now...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Kobe is killing us.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Oh ....KOBE!!!! damn....you sexy Italian motha****er..


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

OH CLUTCH...kobe may shoot like a retarded idiot with down syndrome but he'll always come through with a clucth shot.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Had he missed that I would burn my Kobe jersey.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe bryant doing what he does.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The dagger in the heart of the Wizards... Cris was right, it was to close for comfort.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

this is embarassing. it should've never come at this point...wow.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

I understand wanting to rest the starters, but this is now the second game where it's come back to bite the Lakers. Gotta put the starters in a little earlier to ice the game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Are you kidding me?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe will make both. At least Caron can't hit threes very well.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

^^Bingo. No wonder they were ice cold. Well, Kobe.  Hit your FTs!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

damn..close call phew..


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> :sigh:
> 
> If you asked Jordan, who would you rather have... Pippen in his prime, or Shaq in his prime... I really hope you know the answer to that question. Kobe took Shaq out of the game, not Detroit.
> 
> The rest is silly. Kobe has never had the type of performances or statics that MJ had. Peroid.


bs, from age 21 moving forward the same ages Kobe is 2 ppg back in his career. had he gone to UNC maybe they are the same factoring in the 1st 3years where Kobe's stat were low. 28 Kobe MJ 30 ppg over that period to now. 

And MJ himself said he might have had the same problems with Shaq that Kobe had PJ said so as well. 

Shaq was getting defended well and Shaq was past his prtime back then.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Great defense by farmar I thought we had lost it again.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow... Kobe missed the second.. And they actually had a chance to win... A team that's won 3 games this season almost beat us...

And they got back into the game by getting mostly lay ups in the last 6 minutes of the game. Pathetic...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

We deserved to win, but this was far closer than it should've been.

The bench and Phil Jackson get all the blame again.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

lakers escaped this one...




they need to talk things over because barely winning against a 3-13 does not look good.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> Great defense by farmar I thought we had lost it again.


yeah props to farmar for staying close on that one.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Plastic Man said:


> You're underestimating the Wizards, imo. Caron and Jamison have been on a tear lately, if I'm not mistaken and Stenvenson is a deadly three point shooter - meaning a lot of open threes do to our lazy rotations. They do have a short bench and 2 of their frontcourt consists of a rookie and s sophomore, but still after seeing how badly we've played on defense the past 2 games I wouldn't be surprised to see us in another nailbiter. These Eastern Conference teams don't lie well with us at all for some reason.
> 
> That being said, Go Lakers!


Good call.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We just escaped with a win.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Got to give it up to our magnificent bench tonight.

Odom a -23, Ariza the same, Farmar -19, Sasha -14 and Walton -5 (in 4 minutes of action).

We couldn't have won it without you! Big up!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> Great defense by farmar I thought we had lost it again.


Hmm..it was more an effort by Trevor for not fouling Bulter...


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

this was a bad win there is no way that we will beat the celtics if we keep giving up leads like this, and why is phil not leaving andrew in the game in the 4th they are killing us on the boards right now...we have to play better defense and be more consistant than this.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Guys on NBA TV are stirring up why Andrew wasn't in the game for the last 6 minutes of the qtr..


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Plastic Man said:


> We deserved to win, but this was far closer than it should've been.
> 
> The bench and Phil Jackson get all the blame again.


I agree PJ blew it, but then again we have been living with our bench for some reason LO and Sasha are slumping bigtime. 

Our defense just collapsed late and our offense just evaporated. 

LO offers us nothing late in games I get PJ is sending a message but LO was doing nothing out there.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Lynx said:


> Hmm..it was more an effort by Trevor for not fouling Bulter...


Actually Butler avoided Ariza to have a decent look at the basket.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

watching the celtics at espn now, damn these guys looks even better than last year. perkins is truly emerging as a physical presence down low...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lynx said:


> Hmm..it was more an effort by Trevor for not fouling Bulter...


But he got faked out farmar helping late I think bothered his shot just alittle.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Our bench was magnificent. They were horrible in 3 straight 4th quarters now. That's a concern.

You don't turn 17 point leads into 8 point leads in 3 minutes. Unbelievable.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

Plastic Man said:


> Our bench was magnificent. They were horrible in 3 straight 4th quarters now. That's a concern.
> 
> You don't turn 17 point leads into 8 point leads in 3 minutes. Unbelievable.


odom and sasha has'nt been the same lately. those two guys needs to step up yo.q


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> bs, from age 21 moving forward the same ages Kobe is 2 ppg back in his career. had he gone to UNC maybe they are the same factoring in the 1st 3years where Kobe's stat were low. 28 Kobe MJ 30 ppg over that period to now.
> 
> And MJ himself said he might have had the same problems with Shaq that Kobe had PJ said so as well.
> 
> Shaq was getting defended well and Shaq was past his prtime back then.


Show me where MJ said he couldn't get along with Shaq? I'd love to read it.

MJ's career numbers in shooting percentage, assists, rebounds, steals, are all better than Kobe's. He also has the 3 extra rings to go with it. 

Kobe is only leading in the TO department bro. It's really not hard to pull up players career stats on NBA.com... If the numbers are better they are better...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

aznzen said:


> watching the celtics at espn now, damn these guys looks even better than last year. perkins is truly emerging as a physical presence down low...


I don't think we're as good as the Celtics are right now we are record wise but we have obvious weaknesses. 

Plus I think we have chemistry issues with LO and Bynum grumbling. 

The Celtics are in their title swagger with intensity and physical play we've been annoited something we haven't earned giving up huge leads to bad teams in the 4th quarter. 

We gave up 50 points in the paint thats just horrible against a team like that who is a jump shooting team.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

A win is a win...

But it's starting to get a little scary... I mean these are teams that Boston would stomp out, then urinate on the ashes.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Show me where MJ said he couldn't get along with Shaq? I'd love to read it.
> 
> MJ's career numbers in shooting percentage, assists, rebounds, steals, are all better than Kobe's. He also has the 3 extra rings to go with it.
> 
> Kobe is only leading in the TO department bro. It's really not hard to pull up players career stats on NBA.com... If the numbers are better they are better...


From age 22 till now in their career their numbers are almost identical and MJ lead the league in turnovers for years as a player it happens with creative players. 

MJ was the lead dog on a team for 5 years prior to Pippen become a great player Kobe didn't get to take all the shots he wanted and be the dominant scorer till after Shaq left not the same circumstances. If MJ is saying he and Shaq may have had problems why do you reach to villify Kobe. 

But again Kobe tonight did what made the clinching bucket as always did you say big shot or props probably not because of the hate you refuse to own. lol


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> I don't think we're as good as the Celtics are right now we are record wise but we have obvious weaknesses.
> 
> Plus I think we have chemistry issues with LO and Bynum grumbling.
> 
> ...


real talk ^.



btw im asking y'all to watch the celtics right now. this team is really going to **** the lakers up their asses if they meet this xmas. i know m saying this again but that championship ring has really rubbed on perkins, he's straight up playing like a madman. i mean not statistically but he's lovin all the physical apsect of the game.


rondo is like ariza in a smaller body and man their pick and roll defense is impeccable!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Phil has no excuse. I don't care about his mind games and letting them play through.

3 straight games. And he pulls this crap. At home, I could understand because the crowd would get behind the players and help with the momentum. But 3 straight games on the road the bench blew up hefty hard-earned leads (okay, to be fair, they did build up one of those leads by themselves) in 3, 4 and 6 mintues of play only to get the cooled-off starters in to try and save the game. Plus benching Bynum, AGAIN, who whined AGAIN, benching LO for freaking Luke, just to show them who's the big dog. He honestly looks like he doesn't care if we drops these games which we should've won by 20 points. And here we are hoping to get HCA over the East, with a bunch of idiots steering the ship.

Man, I've had it. I'm not waking up for a single game until I see some defense again. Throwing my health and my life away to watch this crap. Stacked team my ***!

/rant

sorry guys, but I don't recall being this pissed about the team for so many consecutive games. Night.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> A win is a win...
> 
> But it's starting to get a little scary... I mean these are teams that Boston would stomp out, then urinate on the ashes.


yup. 2 games decided at the buzzer against inferior teams at the road is not a good sign.


lakers need that HCA...


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

Phil's rotations/substitutions are killing me. and they may just kill the lakers. i hate to second guess the guy. HATE it. roll players nearly always play worse on the road. it's usually why they're bench guys and not starters. he pulled the starters too early. the staff needs to leave more than just bynum on the floor w/ the reserves in these types of games. a team like boston, hell even san antonio, sees this and thinks, as long as we are close we can take them in the end. you'd think they would have learned something after that blown lead in the finals.

bynum and pau were killing it down low early on, and then the bench comes in, attempts rediculous "style" plays, nothing going towards the hole, nothing in the post, just jumper after jumper. the bench is a team of chuckers. i've never been the flag waving anti-luke guy, but when he's on the floor w/ farmar, sasha, ariza, etc., it's bad news. thank god we're on our way home. it's rare i'm this disgruntled after a win.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Blatche, Butler and Jamison combined for *33* rebounds. We had 38 as a team. What is going on with our rebounding, boxing out. I don't understand why this is happening. Teams are supposed to progress, not peak in the 7th game of the season and get worse from there on...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I am starting to get over this "win is a win" crap. We need to start winning dominantly.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> From age 22 till now in their career their numbers are almost identical and MJ lead the league in turnovers for years as a player it happens with creative players.
> 
> MJ was the lead dog on a team for 5 years prior to Pippen become a great player Kobe didn't get to take all the shots he wanted and be the dominant scorer till after Shaq left not the same circumstances. If MJ is saying he and Shaq may have had problems why do you reach to villify Kobe.
> 
> But again Kobe tonight did what made the clinching bucket as always did you say big shot or props probably not because of the hate you refuse to own. lol


Wouldn't have come down to the wire bro, if Kobe didn't brick three straight shots. Or did you forget about those.. He even choked on the line which had he made them have to make a 3 pointer... Instead there was a chance to win the game at the end, luckily Caron is a horrible three point shooter. I mean its not like they didn't have chance at the end... 

Show me the article where MJ talked about Shaq by the way. I still want to see it. I got a feeling you wont find it. :lol:

Kobe was lead dog on a Laker team for 3 years, and a missed playoffs and two first round exits.. How was that better than what Jordan achieved? In his first three years? 

I'm going to come over there and show you have to use the NBA.com page to look up statics, I think there is something wrong. :rofl2:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> Man, I've had it. I'm not waking up for a single game until I see some defense again. Throwing my health and my life away to watch this crap. Stacked team my ***!
> 
> /rant
> 
> sorry guys, but I don't recall being this pissed about the team for so many consecutive games. Night.


You will be back, they always come back. :biggrin:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

aznzen said:


> real talk ^.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We can beat them on christmas and we might because we can score and if they aren't hitting we can win. 

But its how you play every night and I see us playing a gambling for steals offensive style that won't get it done in physical grind it out games. 

For us to be leading the league in steals I think is a bad stat it explains why we're breaking down defensively.Ariza's defense is slipping now because he's jumping in for steals. 

I'm thinking long term, no one currently in the West is really playing lights out defense so I think we'll be in the Finals but the celtics and the cavs are physical defense 1st teams who could take us out if we don't start altering lineups and mindsets. 

we're becoming a team looking for offense looking to get up quick shots and on the break.

I don't like our demeanor at all right now.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Cris said:


> I am starting to get over this "win is a win" crap. We need to start winning dominantly.


I agree... But I was trying to put a positive spin on things... I am determined not to worry unless we drop one on Christmas...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I'd rather lose in 7 games and have us not come out of the West than be pounded by Boston/Cleveland again. I just couldn't take it. Call me a bad fan, I don't care, but 2 horrible Finals were enough for a decade or two.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bah, Boston is killing Portland now.. I was hoping for an upset...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> I'd rather lose in 7 games and have us not come out of the West than be pounded by Boston/Cleveland again. I just couldn't take it. Call me a bad fan, I don't care, but 2 horrible Finals were enough for a decade or two.


I don't think I could take getting blown out by Boston in the finals again.. So many Boston bandwagon fans down here in OC, I don't feel like hearing all their bull****.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Team needs to get grittier on the bench. It may be time to move Sasha and see if you can get a pitbull of a player in return.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

HKF said:


> Team needs to get grittier on the bench. It may be time to move Sasha and see if you can get a pitbull of a player in return.


I'm more worried about Farmar... Guy plays amazing at home, then turns into a vagina of a man on the road... And he's the ring leader for the bench, when he sucks... It seems the rest of the bench follows suit.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Wouldn't have come down to the wire bro, if Kobe didn't brick three straight shots. Or did you forget about those.. He even choked on the line which had he made them have to make a 3 pointer... Instead there was a chance to win the game at the end, luckily Caron is a horrible three point shooter. I mean its not like they didn't have chance at the end...
> 
> Show me the article where MJ talked about Shaq by the way. I still want to see it. I got a feeling you wont find it. :lol:
> 
> ...


LOL I told you you hate Kobe he can't hit the game winner and you say he choked a free throw, Kobe is alot of things and is voted most clutch by Gm's in the league but you say he choked on a free throw in the early part of a season in dc lol he made the bucket that won the game. 

They made 1 fg in the last 700 minutes of that game prior to it and its his fault. 

you're incredible with that garbage. I proved my point you couldn;t give him the credit. 

we have an agreement now don;t give him props when he offers heroics and you didn't lol

In Kobe's 1st 3 years by himself they missed the playoffs once when the team was all hurt up and was below .500

MJ was below .500 in his 1st 3 years :lol:

And MJ said it in an article last summer was I supposed to keep the article somewhere in my pocket or on my computer Tex Winter another one who said it. Its around go look it up on the net that doesn't prove he didn't say it I wouldn't say it if it weren't what he said I don't need that tidbit to bolster a debate I'm winning. 

Now think about it you took a conversation about Bynum and turned it into Kobe's fault for everything and an argument about Kobe and MJ. 

Incredible. 

Kobe haters are so predictable direct every argument towards MJ.

Lets stay on Bynum and the 50 points he helped give up in the paint tonight. 

Butler .500 and Stevenson 1-4. 

lets get focused.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

HKF said:


> Team needs to get grittier on the bench. It may be time to move Sasha and see if you can get a pitbull of a player in return.



who you got on your radar that would fit that bill? money wise, i'd rather keep sasha and send new vlade out. and in your new avy, is that one of your my space hook ups? if so, not bad my friend.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

^^Yep, Sasha has apparently returned back to earth after his contract season. He's slow on defense, a hole on offense and offers next to nothing if his shot isn't falling (which it hasn't for the majority of the time this season).

Powell and Mbenga, two fighters and good rebounders are meanwhile rotting on the bench, while Phil plays Luke Walton. Luke freaking Walton. 

And why wasn't Radman in the game more, he was feeling it from outside.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

Plastic Man said:


> ^^Yep, Sasha has apparently returned back to earth after his contract season. He's slow on defense, a hole on offense and offers next to nothing if his shot isn't falling (which it hasn't for the majority of the time this season).
> 
> Powell and Mbenga, two fighters and good rebounders are meanwhile rotting on the bench, while Phil plays Luke Walton. Luke freaking Walton.
> 
> And why wasn't Radman in the game more, he was feeling it from outside.



YES. where the funk is josh powell? give the guy some burn phil.

and w/ radman, it's like he's a first 8 mins. player and then the staff gives up on him. i


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I'm more worried about Farmar... Guy plays amazing at home, then turns into a vagina of a man on the road... And he's the ring leader for the bench, when he sucks... It seems the rest of the bench follows suit.


Farmar had 11 points tonight LO and sasha had 3 total.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> LOL I told you you hate Kobe he can't hit the game winner and you say he choked a free throw, Kobe is alot of things and is voted most clutch by Gm's in the league but you say he choked on a free throw in the early part of a season in dc lol he made the bucket that won the game.
> 
> They made 1 fg in the last 700 minutes of that game prior to it and its his fault.
> 
> ...


Your starting to embarrasses yourself man.. Just let it go, your a Kobe fanboy.. It's ok. Embrace it.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Farmar had 11 points tonight LO and sasha had 3 total.


So after one game, Lamar Odom is garbage? Lamar Odom has been fantastic off the bench for the vast majority of the games.

Sasha has struggled, but he's not really as important of the bench as Farmar.


----------



## Laker Magic (Jun 12, 2002)

Another bi-polar 4th quarter.


WAS was shooting 40% for 72 points through 3.

How the **** it became a 2 point game? Who knows. This team needs to clean it up.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

^^We know. The bench blew it and the starters were already cooled off. Road woes.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> So after one game, Lamar Odom is garbage? Lamar Odom has been fantastic off the bench for the vast majority of the games.
> 
> Sasha has struggled, but he's not really as important of the bench as Farmar.



i don't know about fantastic. i'd say barely good enough. for a good chunk so far, he seems lost. i'm probably one of the last lamar guys around in lakerland, but i hardly even notice him out there half of the time. this team is such a tease.


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Your starting to embarrasses yourself man.. Just let it go, your a Kobe fanboy.. It's ok. Embrace it.



i hate to love to hate to love to hate to love the kobster too. always have, probably always will. but as long as he's wearing forum blue and gold, and giving it everything he can (see face planting for a loose ball) you gotta give it up to the guy.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Your starting to embarrasses yourself man.. Just let it go, your a Kobe fanboy.. It's ok. Embrace it.


yeah you're a hater I'm a fan and have claimed it always. But you won't claim the hate. 

I'm a Lakers fan 1st going back over 30 years since my cousin played for them back in the 70's.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> So after one game, Lamar Odom is garbage? Lamar Odom has been fantastic off the bench for the vast majority of the games.
> 
> Sasha has struggled, but he's not really as important of the bench as Farmar.


LO has been bad the last 4 games or so and Sasha has been invisible. Again Farmar was solid tonight with 11. 

Sasha is important he gives us the shooter and another scorer that aids bench production our bench has been slumping aside from Ariza and some farmar.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Plastic Man said:


> ^^We know. The bench blew it and the starters were already cooled off. Road woes.


Really, it's mostly Phil's fault because his strategy shows too much comfort for a 15pt lead. He should have had Kobe and/or Gasol in the 4th Q earlier, instead of hoping that the bench would put the game away and that we wouldn't have to throw them back into the game in a last-ditch effort to secure the W.

Waiting until it's a 6pt game to throw the starters in is just stupid. You're assuming that they are going to suddenly be able to turn the switch and start hitting shots when they aren't in the flow of the game (which had drastically changed since they were last in the game), but it takes time for them to get into rhythm.

Stupid substitution strategy, just like in Indiana, is why we almost lost.

Yes, it's the 2nd unit's fault that they couldn't close it out, but when that became apparent (with about 7 minutes left in the 4th), Kobe and/or Gasol should have re-entered. It's the coach's responsibility to recognize that.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> yeah you're a hater I'm a fan and have claimed it always. But you won't claim the hate.
> 
> I'm a Lakers fan 1st going back over 30 years since my cousin played for them back in the 70's.


What happened to the wizards? For someone who was a Lakers fan for 30 years, you spent a lot of time in the Wizards forum back in the day... Reminds me of a couple of Laker fans who frequent the Boston boards now...

But it's cool man. Whatever floats your boat...


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

who's your cousin?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Really, it's mostly Phil's fault because his strategy shows too much comfort for a 15pt lead. He should have had Kobe and/or Gasol in the 4th Q earlier, instead of hoping that the bench would put the game away and that we wouldn't have to throw them back into the game in a last-ditch effort to secure the W.
> 
> Waiting until it's a 6pt game to throw the starters in is just stupid. You're assuming that they are going to suddenly be able to turn the switch and start hitting shots when they aren't in the flow of the game (which had drastically changed since they were last in the game), but it takes time for them to get into rhythm.
> 
> ...


Great post and a dead on assessment.

Here's a very telling "stat":
LAL vs. IND: 104-88 (16pt lead) with 11:03 left to play in the 4th
LAL vs. PHI: 87-69 (18pt lead) with 11:41 left to play in the 4th
LAL vs WAS: 90-72 (18pt lead) with 11:43 left to play in the 4th

This road trip is solely on bench and mostly on Phil. And I'm glad he's admitted it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

KillWill said:


> who you got on your radar that would fit that bill? money wise, i'd rather keep sasha and send new vlade out. and in your new avy, is that one of your my space hook ups? if so, not bad my friend.


I mentioned Quinton Ross, but I'd take Deshawn Stevenson, Desmond Mason, Damien Wilkins, Eduardo Najera, Matt Harpring or even Francisco Garcia. 

They need someone who will commit fouls and even attempt to play D. My feelings are there are no leaders on the bench. Farmar plays scared on the road and it's getting annoying. I know dude has been in LA his whole life [HS, college and pro], but he should be outplaying inferior talent and taking the challenge defensively. 

I don't like how the Nuggets were able to just grab Renaldo Balkman for nothing. His D and energy would be welcomed next to Ariza. Vujacic is a one dimensional blackhole.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

This team has no killer instinct, plain and simple. They let all teams hang around because they can't finish them off. They blew good leads against Washington TWICE! They've been doing this more and more and it's getting rediculous. Unless they start to play like they want to it, I'm not sure they're capable of beating Boston in another 7 game series. To be honest, I don't think they're better than Cleveland at this point.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So...who was the POTG?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Caron Butler for missing that three.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Walton. For literally recording no stats during his 4 minutes of PT yesterday. 

I'd give it to Pau... 17,10,6,2


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Cris said:


> Walton. For literally recording no stats during his 4 minutes of PT yesterday.
> 
> I'd give it to Pau... 17,10,6,2


Although I think Walton's stats were far more impressive, I also feel Gasol had the best overall game of the night.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> Caron Butler for missing that three.


Maybe we can give Caron an honorary mention, since he did miss the three for us.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Maybe we can give Caron an honorary mention, since he did miss the three for us.


And he got us Kwame Brown.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> And he got us Kwame Brown.



And he played bad enough to put us in a position to draft Bynum.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Laker Freak said:


> And he played bad enough to put us in a position to draft Bynum.


Hey man, Caron was awesome that year. Remember he finished the year getting like 22ppg over the last 15-or-so games? Not his fault he was playing with Chucky Atkins, Jumaine Jones and Brian Grant.

Ugh...so glad those days are done.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Hey man, Caron was awesome that year. Remember he finished the year getting like 22ppg over the last 15-or-so games? Not his fault he was playing with Chucky Atkins, Jumaine Jones and Brian Grant.
> 
> Ugh...so glad those days are done.


I think he was talking about Kwame playing bad enough to help get us Bynum...

But I could be mistaken.


----------

